# Free WiFi at Summer Bay?



## Dori (Apr 25, 2010)

We will be staying at Summer Bay next week, our second visit to this very nice resort. Last year, WiFi was free. Is this still the case? Thanks!

Dori


----------



## Art4th (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, it's still free. We were just there two weeks ago.


----------



## Dori (Apr 25, 2010)

That's great!  Thanks Art! I love it when I don't have to pay for WiFi. With a son in South Korea, and our grandbaby here in the city, I love to Skype them with video while we are away.

Dori


----------



## LynnW (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Dori

Which building did you stay in last year and have you requested anything special this time? We are staying at Summer Bay for the first time Nov 7th and I'm trying to decide what to request. We will have a car but it will be nice to have the option of taking the shuttle. Last year we were at the HGVC on the strip and drove to Fremont Street but I think the shuttle would be much better.

Lynn


----------



## Dori (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Lynn! We were in the building by the unfinished part (clubhouse and pool, I think). I am going to request a unit overlooking the pool this time.Someone posted a map of the resort awhile back, so I'll look at that before I call at the end of the week. I think the lower numbers are closer to the front gate area. 

 Summer Bay is a very nice resort, with nice furnishings. You might even get to use the fireplace in November! 

Dori


----------



## LynnW (Apr 27, 2010)

Dori said:


> Hi Lynn! We were in the building by the unfinished part (clubhouse and pool, I think). I am going to request a unit overlooking the pool this time.Someone posted a map of the resort awhile back, so I'll look at that before I call at the end of the week. I think the lower numbers are closer to the front gate area.
> 
> Summer Bay is a very nice resort, with nice furnishings. You might even get to use the fireplace in November!
> 
> Dori



I hope we don't have to use the fireplace but we sure could have used one this past Feb in Orlando couldn't we! I tried to do a search because I thought I had seen a map somewhere but I couldn't find it. A unit overlooking the pool would be nice.

Lynn


----------



## Dori (Apr 27, 2010)

I found one in the Resort Images for Summer Bay in the Resort Database. Check it out. Someone did mention that ground floor units get a lot of noise from the A/C units, so I'll request a second or third floor placement.

Dori


----------



## Art4th (Apr 27, 2010)

*The map in the resort database is way out of date. The building numbers are completely different. Here is the new map direct from the resort:
* 





*We were in building 14 and it took me just 10 minutes to walk from our door, to the Strip at Harrah's/Imperial Palace.*


----------



## LynnW (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting this again!

Lynn


----------



## Dori (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the great map! We were in building 5 the last time, and I really wouldn't like that one again until the front pool and clubhouse are finished.

Dori


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Art.  Great map.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 6, 2010)

We stayed in bldg 12, in unit 205(I think?), overlooking the pool on the 2nd floor.  

It was a great, quiet location.


----------



## Dori (May 6, 2010)

Thanks! We check in tomorrow, and building 12 looks to be in a great location. I'll request that when we get there.

Dori


----------



## Dori (May 7, 2010)

We are in Building 13, unit 208. Instead of a lovely view of the pool, we look out onto the parking lot and building on the other side.  

Dori


----------



## carl2591 (May 9, 2010)

LynnW said:


> I hope we don't have to use the fireplace but we sure could have used one this past Feb in Orlando couldn't we! I tried to do a search because I thought I had seen a map somewhere but I couldn't find it. A unit overlooking the pool would be nice.
> 
> Lynn





I was wondering the same thing.. There is a Summers Bay in Orlando area as well.. that got me wondering about fireplaces.. guess they mean the one in Vegas..  

Oh My Gravy.... :annoyed:



MY bad... forgot i was in the western forum.... go about your business, nothing to see here..


----------



## Dori (May 10, 2010)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dori


----------

